#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Определение и перевод на жетоне

## Забучфор

Всем доброго времени суток! 
Пожалуйста помогите определить.
Этот жетон найден на месте старого бурятского улуса. Высота 3.5 см, ширина 2.5 см.  Металл белый, похоже серебро. Надпись похоже на санскрите Ранджана. Может кто знает, что означает и как переводится?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вроде на хум похоже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2019)

----------


## Асуман

хум

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Этот жетон найден на месте старого бурятского улуса.


Похоже, жетон не защитил ламу от пули советского комиссара ...

----------

